# cane toads



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

i now alot of people class these as pest but does anyone keep them as pets and if so what sort of set up is needed ie temp lighting and how damp do they need to be kept


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

daz said:


> i now alot of people class these as pest but does anyone keep them as pets and if so what sort of set up is needed ie temp lighting and how damp do they need to be kept
> [snapback]1009410[/snapback]​


They need a relatively large enclosure, (36x15x12in/90x38x30cm) sub tropical/rainforest type climate, (moist but not overly moist). Daytime temps = 70-80 degrees F Nighttime temps no lower than 65. they need hiding places and a water dish, basking light and a heatpad if your nighttime temps are cold. use a coconut fibre or moss substrate.
Try not to handle the toad! when stressed out they can release powerful chemicals called bufotoxins which are capable of killing a large dog. (handle with caution and only when necessary dont be alarmed if it releases the bufotoxins while you are holding it, just always remember to wash your hands well after handling)
You can feed em crickets, earthworms and mice (depending on thier size) every other day or so.
its also good to use a calcium supplement on the food once a week.

Eden


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

Eden said:


> daz said:
> 
> 
> > i now alot of people class these as pest but does anyone keep them as pets and if so what sort of set up is needed ie temp lighting and how damp do they need to be kept
> ...


cheers mate so basically very simlar to a pacman,i got him yesterday and he is eating as many locust as i give him will get him a mouse every couple of weeks as a treat


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds good dude and yes, very similar to a pacman, but dont keep it quite as moist, the ground should be damp, not wet.
Post some pics if you can!
Eden


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

cane toads are sweet.... we watched a video on them today in school. if you get tired of it you can boil it and drink the solution to trip out.....the video was very informative.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

LakaDazed said:


> cane toads are sweet.... we watched a video on them today in school. if you get tired of it you can boil it and drink the solution to trip out.....the video was very informative.
> [snapback]1012000[/snapback]​


This may be true, it may not...but who boils a poor helpless toad and drinks it to trip out?
thats what mushrooms are for.
Eden


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Eden said:


> LakaDazed said:
> 
> 
> > cane toads are sweet.... we watched a video on them today in school. if you get tired of it you can boil it and drink the solution to trip out.....the video was very informative.
> ...


Ahhhhh 'shrooms...haven't had those in a while. Thanks for reminding me Eden!!

Trev


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Hah...I was actually thinkin of picking some up on the weekend...








but hey, this isn't the psychedelic forum..lol








Eden


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Eden said:


> Hah...I was actually thinkin of picking some up on the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loll..PM sent


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Trevor said:


> Eden said:
> 
> 
> > Hah...I was actually thinkin of picking some up on the weekend...
> ...


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Eden said:
> ...


sorry post screwed


----------

